# Installer Classic sur un G4 MDD



## fredoman (16 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,
je veux installer Classic sur mon G4 MDD. J'ai bien compris qu'il me fallait une version bien particulière.
Quelqu'un peut-il maider, j'achète une copie du cd qui ferait à coup sur l'affaire.
Merci d'avance


----------



## elessar (16 Mai 2007)

Salut,
je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'une version sp&#233;cigfique MDD.
tout ce que je sais, c'est qu'il faut que tu sois en 9.2.
Je viens de lancer classic et c'est une version copi&#233;e d'un iMac G3. pas de souci sur aucun poste sur lesquels je l'ai copi&#233;e.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2007)

elessar a dit:


> Salut,
> je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'une version spécigfique MDD.
> tout ce que je sais, c'est qu'il faut que tu sois en 9.2.
> Je viens de lancer classic et c'est une version copiée d'un iMac G3. pas de souci sur aucun poste sur lesquels je l'ai copiée.



Et bien entendu (tu as omis de le préciser), tu dispose, pour ce 9.2.2,d'une licence "en nombre" qui t'autorise à procéder ainsi 

Cela dit, il est vrai que Classic est un OS 9.2.2 (voire même plus ancien, jusqu'à 9.1) tout à fait normal. Simplement, au premier lancement, OS X y installera un petit supplément destiné à son fonctionnement sous X, mais qui, sur les Mac le permettant du moins (et ça n'est pas le cas du tien), ne l'empêchera nullement de fonctionner en natif. Ainsi, hier soir, pour une partie de Strike Force, ai-je démarré nativement mon G4 Audionumérique sur le dossier système 9.2.2 qui lui sert habituellement de système "Classic".


----------



## BernardRey (16 Mai 2007)

fredoman a dit:


> j'ach&#232;te une copie du cd qui ferait &#224; coup sur l'affaire.


Normalement, il devrait y avoir un disque syst&#232;me Mac OS 9 avec ton G4 MDD. Donc rien &#224; acheter...

Sauf erreur avec ces machines, il y a toujours eu Mac OS 9 fourni avec (Apple n'avait-il pas gard&#233; ces machines au catalogue pour ceux qui avaient absolument besoin de pouvoir d&#233;marrer sous OS 9 ???) Si pas sur un CD s&#233;par&#233; (je ne sais plus mais il est bien possible que non, d'autant que &#231;a d&#233;pend probablement aussi de la version du G4 MDD) ce doit &#234;tre sur le jeu de CD d'installation.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2007)

Effectivement, tu as raison, j'avais confondu, c'est le Firewire 800 qui ne pouvait pas d&#233;marrer en OS 9 natif, pas le MDD. Ce sont bien des MDD qu'Apple avait ressorti en 2003 pour ceux qui avaient besoin d'OS 9.


----------



## fredoman (16 Mai 2007)

Vous avez raison mais je n'ai pas acheter le Mac mdd avec les cd de base. Je l'ai acheté avec TIGER.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2007)

Alors, tu n'as plus qu'&#224; faire le tour des PA et des sites d'ench&#232;res pour trouver un OS 9.2


----------



## lionel (17 Mai 2007)

Hello,

C'est bien un CD OS 9 normal, rien de spécifique!
Par contre dans ton dossier système tu dois y mettre (au cas ou il ne le soit pas)
Un dossier dont le nom est "Multitraitement" et qui contient l'extension "Modules CPU Apple"...
Des fois que tu fasses une install depuis un CD OS 9 qui vient d'un autre ordi, mais pour lesquels tu as une licence "en nombre" qui t'autorise à procéder ainsi...

@ plus

Lionel


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2007)

lionel a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> C'est bien un CD OS 9 normal, rien de spécifique!
> Par contre dans ton dossier système tu dois y mettre (au cas ou il ne le soit pas)
> Un dossier dont le nom est "Multitraitement" et qui contient l'extension "Modules CPU Apple"...



Non, en principe, c'est Mac OS X qui s'occupe d'ajouter ce qui manque (du moins pour un système 9.2). Mon système "Classic" actuel est toujours l'ancien OS 9.2.2 de mon Mac, du temps où il n'était pas encore sous X. Je n'y ai fait aucun rajout, mais OS X, oui, la première fois que je l'ai lancé en tant que "Classic".


----------



## BernardRey (17 Mai 2007)

Même chose chez moi, et pas de dossier "Multitraitement" en vue...


----------



## lionel (17 Mai 2007)

BernardRey a dit:


> Même chose chez moi, et pas de dossier "Multitraitement" en vue...



Hello,

En fait je parle d'une installation de OS 9 sans OS X...
Je viens de relire le post, et je me demande si il parle de Classic en install OS X?
Beaucoup mélange Classic et OS 9...
(mince, je me demande si j'ai été clair?)
Donc, pour une install de OS 9 seul (sans Classic) il y a bien un dossier Multitraitement sur les MDD (compatible en boot OS 9).Par contre dans Classic avec OS X, il n'y a effectivement pas ce dossier...
Juste quelques fichiers rajoutés par OS X lors du premier démarrage de Classic...
Ouf !!!
J'ai toujours eu du mal à transcrire ma pensée en écriture !!!:rose: :rose: :rose: 

Lio


----------



## fredoman (17 Mai 2007)

Je peux donc installer Classic à partir d'un CD OS9,2,2?
Je veux juste Classic et pas démarrer sous OS9.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2007)

fredoman a dit:


> Je peux donc installer Classic à partir d'un CD OS9,2,2?



Oui !



fredoman a dit:


> Je veux juste Classic et pas démarrer sous OS9.



Ben tu auras les deux possibilités quand même ! Après, tu use de celle(s) que tu veux.


----------



## BernardRey (17 Mai 2007)

lionel a dit:


> Donc, pour une install de OS 9 seul (sans Classic) il y a bien un dossier Multitraitement sur les MDD (compatible en boot OS 9). Par contre dans Classic avec OS X, il n'y a effectivement pas ce dossier...
> Juste quelques fichiers rajout&#233;s par OS X lors du premier d&#233;marrage de Classic...


Ben, disons qu'il ne doit pas falloir g&#233;n&#233;raliser  Chez moi, sur mon G4 MDD, il n'y a pas de dossier Multitraitement dans le syst&#232;me Mac OS 9 qui me sert &#233;ventuellement &#224; d&#233;marrer dessus (c'est devenu assez rare maintenant) et aussi pour Classic (assez rare aussi).

On ne va de toute fa&#231;on pas en faire un fromage, une histoire dans l'histoire. Mais &#231;a doit d&#233;pendre des mod&#232;les. Le mien est un G4 MDD 2 x 867 (la premi&#232;re s&#233;rie, celle de fin 2002), il est possible que les choses soient diff&#233;rentes dans les autres mod&#232;les... et on n'a pas de d&#233;tails sur celui de Fredoman.


----------



## fredoman (17 Mai 2007)

MOn mac est un MDD 1,25 mono, et on me dit que je ne peut installer Classic qu'à partir d'un DVD comprenant OSX et OS9.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2007)

Non, tu peux installer Classic &#224; partir d'un CD Mac OS 9.2.2, mais il te faut pour proc&#233;der &#224; l'installation, booter sur le CD, c'est tout.


----------



## BernardRey (17 Mai 2007)

fredoman a dit:


> Mon mac est un MDD 1,25 mono,


Cela laisse penser que c'est un des G4 MDD de la dernière génération (celle sortie entre juin 2003 et juin 2004). Il me semble que c'est la seule série de MDD comprenant un mono processeur 1,25 GHz. Ça ne nous avance pas forcément beaucoup, mais ça permet éventuellement de mieux cerner la situation.



fredoman a dit:


> et on me dit que je ne peux installer Classic qu'à partir d'un DVD comprenant OSX et OS9.


Dans quel contexte ? C'est un message d'erreur qui s'affiche ou c'est un copain qui te le dit ?


----------



## fredoman (18 Mai 2007)

C'est quelqu'un qui veux me vendre deux DVD d'installation  pour 30 euros.


----------



## fredoman (18 Mai 2007)

C'est quelqu'un qui veux me vendre deux DVD d'installation  pour 30 euros. 
Ceci dit je pense que mon Mac Mdd est un des derniers sortis par Apple.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2007)

Donc, une machine qui a &#233;t&#233; con&#231;ue pour d&#233;marrer sous OS 9.2.2 natif.

Je te confirme que ce que le type qui en veut &#224; tes &#8364; ne t'ass&#232;ne qu'une demi-v&#233;rit&#233;. Ce qu'il te dit est vrai *si tu tiens &#224; installer Classic en d&#233;marrant ta machine sous OS X*, mais &#231;a n'est absolument pas obligatoire.

Comme je te le disais plus haut, avec un CD OS 9.2.2 standard, tu mets le CD dans la machine, tu red&#233;marre en maintenant la touche "C" enfonc&#233;e, ton Mac va d&#233;marrer en utilisant le CD comme disque syst&#232;me, et l&#224;, tu installes un OS 9.2.2 normal dessus.

Au red&#233;marrage (sous OS X, donc cette fois), tu vas dans "Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me" -> "Classic", tu d&#233;signe le "Dossier Syst&#232;me" tout neuf qu'il y a sur ton disque comme "syst&#232;me Classic", l&#224;, OS X va installer ce qui manque, puis te lancer Classic.

Tu vois, c'est &#224; peine plus compliqu&#233;. Donc si tu as d&#233;j&#224; le CD OS 9.2.2, tu peux &#233;conomiser tes 30 roros


----------



## fredoman (18 Mai 2007)

Merci, j'ai un cd os9,2,2 pour eMac, ça ne marche pas sur Powermac G4?


----------



## BernardRey (18 Mai 2007)

fredoman a dit:


> C'est quelqu'un qui veut me vendre deux DVD d'installation pour 30 euros.


Comme argument, &#231;a reste un peu court  Si c'est le m&#234;me vendeur que celui qui t'a vendu le G4 MDD, tu peux d&#233;j&#224; lui dire qu'il te les doit (&#231;a fait partie de la machine, en quelque sorte). 

Les DVD d'installation correspondent-ils bien &#224; ton mod&#232;le d'ordinateur ? Sinon, si ce ne sont pas les DVD d'installation pour ce mod&#232;le pr&#233;cis, &#231;a ne te servira &#224; rien.



fredoman a dit:


> j'ai un cd os 9.2.2 pour eMac, &#231;a ne marche pas sur Powermac G4 ?


Voir ci-dessus : si ce n'est pas un CD Mac OS 9 "complet" (si j'ai bonne m&#233;moire, les CD complets ont une s&#233;rigraphie avec un "9" jaune/dor&#233, s'il s'agit d'un CD sp&#233;cifique pour eMac, il ne s'installera pas sur un G4 MDD (ou tout autre machine qu'un eMac). La mise &#224; jour en 9.2.2 se t&#233;l&#233;charge sur le site Apple.


Je pense qu'on trouve des CD de Mac OS 9 pour un prix raisonnable sur eBay. Par exemple ici... (ah oui, c'est bien un "9" jaune)


----------



## fredoman (18 Mai 2007)

C'est bien ce que je pense les CD eMac ne s'installent pas sur des Powermac, par contre ceux des imac oui.


----------



## guytantakul (18 Mai 2007)

Je vous repr&#233;cise que tout ceci flirte all&#233;grement avec l'ill&#233;galit&#233;.
Je vous serai gr&#233; de couper court &#224; ce genre de comparaisons sur le forum, merci...

En bref, sur un MDD, un 9.0 ne s'installe pas, un 9.2 s'installe (pour peu que le script d'installation le permette).


----------



## fredoman (18 Mai 2007)

Et 9.1 que je compte acheter avec la license s'installera-t-il sur un G4 MDD?
Merci


----------



## guytantakul (18 Mai 2007)

Non, je ne crois pas. Il faut un 9.2.2 dit "universel" pour les MDD.


----------



## fredoman (18 Mai 2007)

C'est à dire un OS9.2.2 se trouvant sur un cd/DVD où se trouve OSX?
Ce n'est pas ce que disait Pascal 77.
MOn MDD est un des derniers sortis par Apple.


----------



## guytantakul (18 Mai 2007)

Non, c'est à dire un 9.2.2 universel, dernier du nom, sur un CD à lui tout seul.
Mon MDD est un bi GHz, l'un des premiers sortis par apple.


----------



## guytantakul (18 Mai 2007)

Ce que je trouve n'est pas très rassurant :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/archive/index.php/t-1314.html

Perso, j'ai perdu (enfin, mon patron a perdu pour moi) mon CD d'install. Mais comme je suis prévoyant, j'avais fait une copie du système juste après son installation. C'est celui-là que j'utilise en cas de pépin...


----------



## BernardRey (18 Mai 2007)

Je peux me tromper (ma mémoire vive biologique n'est pas au mieux de sa forme) mais le CD 9.2 qui était fourni par Apple contenait la version 9.1 complète plus la mise à jour. Mais peut-être cela était-il différent (du moins sur les dernières versions de G4 MDD).


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2007)

Je ne sais pas pour la 9.2.2, mais j'ai ici un CD d'origine (boite) Mac OS 9.2.1. Par contre, je ne sais pas si un MDD d&#233;marrerait dessus ? Je serais quand m&#234;me assez surpris qu'Apple n'ai jamais vendu de CD 9.2.2 sachant que certaines machines en ont besoin pour d&#233;marrer.

En tout cas, le CD 9/.2.2 dont je parlais, pour installer 9.2.2 sans passer par OS X, c'est bien un tel CD, reste &#224; esp&#233;rer qu'il existe.


----------



## guytantakul (18 Mai 2007)

Je pense &#233;galement que le 9.2.1 "boite" sera parfaitement reconnu par toutes les machines susceptibles de booter sous 9, c'est sans doute la raison pour laquelle il n'existe pas de 9.2.2 "boite".

Edit : mais le script de l'intalleur du CD 9.2.2 de l'imac (voir plus haut) refuse d'installer sur un MDD, m&#234;me si toutes les ressources n&#233;cessaires s'y trouvent


----------



## fredoman (19 Mai 2007)

en êtes vous sur que le 9,1 s'installera sur mon MDD car j'ai une offre d'en avoir un sous boite?
Merci


----------



## guytantakul (19 Mai 2007)

Non, pas le 9.1, seulement le 9.2.1


----------

